
Russian malware communicates by leaving comments in Britney Spears's Instagram - rplnt
https://boingboing.net/2017/06/07/watering-holes.html
======
soniman
That's pretty ingenious. I've always thought the best way to communicate
something like insider trading info would be on a stock board. Or if Trump
wanted to communicate with Russians, it woudl be much less traceable than
email. Email is one to one, a message board is many to many, hard to track
down, and most messages are incomprehensible gibberish anyway, like this
instagram message.

~~~
schoen
There's a newsgroup, alt.anonymous.messages, which was created for this
purpose. However, using it makes clear that one is intentionally sending a
secret message (and in some environments, maybe reading would also show that
one expects to receive one).

------
eridius
Note: The regex in this article is wrong. What the article currently lists:

    
    
      (?:\\u200d(?:#|@)(\\w)
    

But this is an invalid regex (parens aren't balanced), and it wouldn't work
anyway. I believe the correct regex is

    
    
      (?:\\u200d|#|@)(\\w)

